# autoglym HD wax



## andyormerod (Nov 23, 2008)

Just finished putting two coats of Autoglym high def wax on the roadster and am very pleased with the results. I have some Autoglym extra gloss protection as well, is it worth putting a layer over the top or will it make no difference? I am after the best glossy shine I can get.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

If you are/were going to put it on it should have been before the wax.

Leave it until the next time you polish the car, the gloss protection, then wax (although if you're waxing you won't need it at all)

If you're only after a glossy shine, then just use the gloss protection and don't wax.


----------



## autoperfection (May 3, 2009)

As Slg says - the Gloss Protection should go on first, however, I'd say that even if you're just after a glossy finish, wax should still be applied as it will help to add depth-of-colour and enhance the wet-look, whilst also giving all important protection against the elements.


----------



## andyormerod (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks for the advice guys


----------

